# RangerWickett -- Q about Evocations of the Archmagi



## Yuan-Ti (Jul 5, 2003)

Ryan, 

I posted this under the open call but I saw you have more recently been on this part of the messageboards.

I sent you an email regarding a prestige class idea for the Evocations of the Archmagi (from kcurow@gmx.net) and I sent it to the hotmail account listed on the EN Publishing contact page -- was that right? Or should I send it to the submissions email address instead? I wanted to ask you about it before submitting it to save myself the time.

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 5, 2003)

Either one works.  When did you send it?  This is the 4th of July weekend (can't tell whether you're in USA, but if you're not familiar with it, it's a national holiday), so if you sent it Thursday til today, I wouldn't have seen it.  Also, you can send questions to my hotmail account, but if you want to actually submit something, it has to be sent to the submissions account, or else we're not allowed to keep it (at least not without some frustrating legal wrangling).


----------



## arwink (Jul 6, 2003)

There's a submissions account now?  When did that happen?

_ goes and rifles e-mail records to work out where he's been sending thigns_


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 6, 2003)

There's just a special submissions address for Evocations right now.  I don't know if it's being used for other stuff too.


----------



## arwink (Jul 6, 2003)

Whew, I was worried for a moment there.

While I've got your ear, did the second enmag article make it through?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 6, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Whew, I was worried for a moment there.
> 
> While I've got your ear, did the second enmag article make it through? *




No, I didn't see anything else from you after you sent along rowboats, canoes, etc.


----------



## Yuan-Ti (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. Actually, I can't remember when I sent it, now. I think it was Wednesday, which is why I thought I might have gotten a reply prior to the 4th. I wasn't sure whether you were in the US or not, either. 

There's time to work it out, though. I sent you a prestige class idea because it said in the Open Call to ask before submitting those. 

Have a great rest of the weekend!


----------

